# No sound when i OC



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello.
I got a MSI 845 Pro motherboard, and a intel celeron 1.8Ghz processor, and my sound card is from soundmax.
I got the CPU frequency up to 115 (from 100).
My system was preety stable, but had no sound. 
I got the bios to go to the default settings and the sound was back. Could any1 tell me a way to overclock but keep my sound card working?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you overclocking the FSB?

and because it's an old mobo and cpu have you altered the voltages? (if you haven't this could be why you get no sound).


----------



## AceHood (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey there
Are you using a soundcard or onboard sound? If you're using a seperate card it could be that your AGP/PCI frequencies are not locked at 66/33Mhz, so when you up the front side bus, the PCI frequency goes up as well - which wreaks havoc on some PCI cards. This can be easily fixed in BIOS

Its easy to fix i had this problem not long ago.


----------

